# Worth getting a project manager for a small house renovation



## ice (8 Feb 2011)

Hi

We want to do some minor work to our house. No extension. Looking to convert garage, new roof, extend attic, raise floor in garage, put in new kitchen, downstairs toilet etc.
Have had a few quotes from builders which were higher than we were expecting. We have had a project manager look at the place and he felt he could do it a lot cheaper than the builders as he does it all direct labour.

Is it worth getting a project manager for this kind of work? Is there really savings to be made my employing a project manager.

Should a bulider who had guys working for him not be able to do it just as cheaply?
Any adivce appriciated.
Thank you


----------



## BillK (8 Feb 2011)

Did you get a formal quote from the project manager? This would be far better than going with a guy who "felt he could do it a lot cheaper". Does the price from him, when/if you get it, include his fees? Is it a fixed price?


----------



## ice (8 Feb 2011)

BillK said:


> Did you get a formal quote from the project manager? This would be far better than going with a guy who "felt he could do it a lot cheaper". Does the price from him, when/if you get it, include his fees? Is it a fixed price?



Thanks for the reply.
He said he would get a number of contractors in and get them to quote individually for each part . I didn't tell him what my other quotes were just his ' rough estimate' seemed a lot cheaper. I know I really need to wait and get the full broken down quote , I just want to spend the night dreaming of kitchens lol
Just wondering generally if project managers really can make significant savings or if that is just a sale pitch ?


----------



## Mommah (8 Feb 2011)

Why not get an architect.
This is what they do.
What exactly is a project manager...they can be employed in any industry IT for example.
an architect is trained to build and improve living space.
This is what you want.

I would say NO don't get a project manager...your money would be MUCH better spent on a good architect. (as in RIAI good architect.)


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (9 Feb 2011)

If you're already happy with you're plans then you don't need an architect. An engineer to sign off on the building would be wise, especially if you ever intend selling.

I'm about 90% of the way through my own self build, which I have project managed myself and significant savings can be made by going the direct labour route.

You'd just want to be sure your project manager has the proper experience (I'm assuming they're not in IT) Its easy enough to get prices off contractors but its accurately estimating material quantities (down to boxes of nails) that can catch you out. Also you will need to include items which a builder will have factored in automatically i.e. Scaffolding, site insurance, skip hire.

Get your PM to give you a written itemised quote for the work and get him to sign a contract stating that any budget overruns will be deducted from his fee.


----------



## Bronte (9 Feb 2011)

ice said:


> Have had a few quotes from builders which were higher than we were expecting.


  What's the price and how much does it work out at per square foot.  Is there much variation between the builders quotes.  Have you seen their previous work, that's what I'd be making my decision on.


----------

